# The Humming Bird in my yard



## Aneeda72 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a small, possibly baby, humming bird that visits the hard once a day, usually in the morning.  It’s brown and very tiny.  Today I went out to move my sprinkler and she was playing in the water, flying back and forth, up and down.  She would start to fly away, then she’d turn around and race back to play some more.

I‘ve never seen one do this before and it was so enjoyable to watch.  About 5 minutes later, she flew off, but she made my day.  Glad I was home and outside to see the “show”.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a few that visit my Rose of Sharon bush, they are so beautiful to watch.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2020)

We had a friend in Arizona that would hold a little dish in her hand and the hummer would sit on her finger and drink from it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 28, 2020)

I tried but I could never attract them to stay. Fleeting glimpses. They are great.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2020)

We keep a couple feeders just a few feet from our porch, and we get "entertained" by the hummingbirds constantly.  Those little rascals spend most of their time competing for a spot at the feeders, and probably quickly use up the energy they get from the sugar by squabbling with each other....but, they are sure fun to watch. 
I used to wear an orange baseball cap when working outdoors, and constantly had one of these little birds circling around my head...thinking I was a big flower, I guess.  Now, I wear caps of a neutral color, so I can get some work done without constantly "dodging".


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2020)

We have a couple that visit..We have a feeder and a home made swing for them to land on..


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2020)

Our humming bird comes and goes so fast on a daily basis, I often miss him.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Our humming bird comes and goes so fast on a daily basis, I often miss him.


Make a swing out of a coat hanger and a branch, they will land on it and you can catch a glimpse..


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Make a swing out of a coat hanger and a branch, they will land on it and you can catch a glimpse..


I'll give it a try.  Thank you, Ken.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 29, 2020)

When we had a hot tub on our back deck we used to have hummingbirds occasionally come over hover over the hot tub and look at us when we were in it.

My wife also used to have a hummingbird that would always drop by when she was watering and get some water from the spray.

My favorite hummingbird experience was in Costa Rica at a butterfly hatchery and exhibit.  They has five big hummingbird feeders out in their hummingbird garden and there were dozens of hummingbirds darting in and out around the feeders.  There were at least four or five different species of hummingbirds there.  It was really cool to have them zip by your head on the way to the feeders.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 16, 2020)

So hard to catch the little buggers in flight, but, sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2020)

We have several bird feeders scattered around the yard. I like the blue jays. They're very stylish.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2020)

I got to hold a hummingbird for a few seconds.
I heard my Yellow Lab barking insanely in the living room.  I ran in there & saw him trying to get a hummingbird that flew into the house.  He was at a big window.  Luckily, there was a shelf in front of the window that prevented the dog from reaching him.  He would have made a 3-second snack out of him.
I gently grabbed him & took him outside.  He was really pretty - purple, yellow & red.


----------

